

Ask HN: Is there an app to view savings account bank statements? - bank_statements

Hi<p>I felt I should post this from a new account.<p>I'm investing some money in a mix of term deposits (at varying rates and terms), funds, and sometimes bonds. Sometimes, in small bits, I add money to my savings through the year.<p>I'm looking for an app that will allow me to enter the data from the statements, and maybe enter data when I make an investment (of any type), and will show me basic data about it.
Is there anything better than excel to do this?<p>I'm considering making my own app, as I really can't find anything good in this market!
======
djb_hackernews
would mint.com fit?

~~~
bank_statements
This is true, mint seems to do what I need!

The problem is it communicates directly with the bank, and doesn't let me add
data manually. Since I make on average one or two transactions per month, this
wouldn't be a problem, but mint doesn't allow it! I'm still stuck :/

